# what has become of this place?



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i go away for a while and i come back to this??

longest boner ever???

seriously?

_(and no, beavis, i didn't click on it...you ****.)_


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Longest boner was referring to me.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

This place got soft. I miss the ******.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

tail-chaser said:


> This place got soft. I miss the ******.


not according to the ads.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Um....the ads are targeting whatever your google search history has been....

If you searched "legos" it would be for kids toys and development games etc...or if you searched "socks" it would be shoes and socks and dress socks and athletic socks etc....

Whatever has been searched on that computer is following that computers user and tailering the ads to that computers search history.....


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

hah! right.

i was surfing on one of my monitored work devices last night, on an out of town ip address, and i use duckduckgo, so i know that's not the case.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

My wife suggested I get myself one of those penis enlargers, so I did. 

Sheâ€™s 21, and her nameâ€™s Kathy.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Worm Drowner said:


> My wife suggested I get myself one of those penis enlargers, so I did.
> 
> Sheâ€™s 21, and her nameâ€™s Kathy.


Good one, made me laugh out loud !

Now my wife is asking me, " what's so funny? Tell me. "


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

I bought what they were selling and now I don?t roll out of bed. Highly recommend.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Worm Drowner said:


> My wife suggested I get myself one of those penis enlargers, so I did.
> 
> Sheâ€™s 21, and her nameâ€™s Kathy.


lucky ba*tard...


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Worm Drowner said:


> My wife suggested I get myself one of those penis enlargers, so I did.
> 
> Sheâ€™s 21, and her nameâ€™s Kathy.


Does she go fishing with you?


----------

